# Estação Bragança (Rotunda Flor da Ponte) - Oregon Scientific WMR100



## Z13 (14 Dez 2007 às 23:20)

Desde Domingo passado, tenho ao meu dispor uma nova estação da Oregon Scientific, a WR 100, que ja me permite registar os dados de um anemometro e de um pluviometro.

Além dessas duas caracteristicas, a principal diferença que tenho observado é de que as extremas das temperaturas estãomais dilatadas...

Provavelmente porque o meu anterior sensor da minha velha estação estava junto de uma parede virada a norte (para nao apanhar sol), e assim obtinha mínimas que não eram demasiado baixas, e as máximas também nao subiam muito!







Estes novos sensores, como veêm, estão afastados de qualquer "contaminação térmica", provocada pelas paredes das casas!!

Assim q consiga, tratarei de a ligar on-line


----------



## Brigantia (14 Dez 2007 às 23:28)

*Re: A tua Estação Meteorológica*



Zoelae13 disse:


> Desde Domingo passado, tenho ao meu dispor uma nova estação da Oregon Scientific, a WR 100, que ja me permite registar os dados de um anemometro e de um pluviometro.
> 
> Além dessas duas caracteristicas, a principal diferença que tenho observado é de que as extremas das temperaturas estãomais dilatadas...
> 
> ...



Parabéns amigo pela new station
Muito bem localizada e montada
Amanhã também irei colocar uma foto da minha nova estação igual a essa mas numa localização bem diferente...


----------



## Z13 (14 Dez 2007 às 23:35)

*Re: A tua Estação Meteorológica*



Brigantia disse:


> Parabéns amigo pela new station
> Muito bem localizada e montada
> Amanhã também irei colocar uma foto da minha nova estação igual a essa mas numa localização bem diferente...



Obrigado!!!

Está bem "localizada e montada" porque estiveram dois artistas a tratar disso, que eu sozinho não era capaz!!!!

Um abraço


----------



## Mago (15 Dez 2007 às 00:02)

*Re: A tua Estação Meteorológica*



Zoelae13 disse:


> Obrigado!!!
> 
> Está bem "localizada e montada" porque estiveram dois artistas a tratar disso, que eu sozinho não era capaz!!!!
> 
> Um abraço



Parabens pelas estações, quando tiverem Online avisem


----------



## HotSpot (15 Dez 2007 às 11:03)

*Re: A tua Estação Meteorológica*

Parabens pelas novas estações...Venham elas online.

Em Bragança quantas estações oregon já existem de membros do forum?


----------



## Weatherman (15 Dez 2007 às 15:19)

*Re: A tua Estação Meteorológica*

eu tenho uma igual e as temperaturas sao normais. já comparei com o porto, ovar e viseu e nao vejo grandes diferenças


----------



## Z13 (15 Dez 2007 às 22:42)

*Re: A tua Estação Meteorológica*



Fil disse:


> Muito bom, Bragança já tem estações por todo o lado!
> 
> Brigantia, tens que tratar de meter um abrigo no sensor porque as tuas máximas estão demasiado altas devido ao sol. E agora no inverno nem se nota muito, mas no verão prepara-te para ter máximas de mais de 40ºC.
> 
> Zoelae13, em que zona fica a tua estação que já me esqueci?




A minha estação está a uns 70-80 mts da rotunda da "flor-da-ponte", na direcção da Pousada.

Quanto ao abrigo para o sensor de temperatura... o q me tem parecido é q a temperatura dispara qdo o sol começa a incidir no sensor, mas nunca ultrapassa em mais de 1 ou 2 graus a temperatura registada pela estação oficial do IM


----------



## Z13 (15 Dez 2017 às 18:01)

Boa tarde...

terminou!

A minha velha Oregon Scientific WMR100 que durante mais de 10 anos esteve online no Wunderground.com com o nome de *Bragança, Flor-da-Ponte *terminou a sua comunicação anteontem dia 13 de Dezembro de 2017.

A seu tempo chegou a ter mais de 10.000 visualizações por mês!

Tudo tem um principio e um fim!














Um abraço a todos!


----------



## undersnite (15 Dez 2017 às 20:52)

Z13 disse:


> Boa tarde...
> 
> terminou!
> 
> ...



Eu próprio costumava dar muitas visualizações 
é pena, mas tens mesmo a certeza de que ela deu o "berro"?  Uma vez com uma pancada consegui ressuscitar um sensor *do lidl*


----------



## ferreira5 (19 Dez 2017 às 09:54)

Ooohhh... Que pena, consulta a todos os dias! Existe mais alguma do género em Bragança?


----------



## MSantos (19 Dez 2017 às 11:19)

ferreira5 disse:


> Ooohhh... Que pena, consulta a todos os dias! Existe mais alguma do género em Bragança?



O Z13 tem uma nova estação na Praça Camões.


----------



## MSantos (19 Dez 2017 às 11:22)

Z13 disse:


> Boa tarde...
> 
> terminou!
> 
> ...



Durante os 7 anos que vivi em Bragança esta estação foi umas das minhas referências. Eu devo ter contribuído com algumas milhares de visualizações!


----------



## ferreira5 (19 Dez 2017 às 13:32)

MSantos disse:


> O Z13 tem uma nova estação na Praça Camões.


Qual é o link por favor?


----------



## MSantos (19 Dez 2017 às 13:56)

ferreira5 disse:


> Qual é o link por favor?



Aqui vai! 

https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IBRAGANA8&cm_ven=localwx_pwsdash


----------



## ferreira5 (19 Dez 2017 às 15:07)

Obrigado!


----------



## Z13 (19 Dez 2017 às 16:17)

ferreira5 disse:


> Qual é o link por favor?





MSantos disse:


> Aqui vai!
> 
> https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IBRAGANA8&cm_ven=localwx_pwsdash



Amigos, essa não é minha... aliás fui-a observando ao longo do último ano e não é uma referência. Nunca a vi "visualmente" (desculpem o pleonasmo) mas deve estar numa varanda ou parede porque tem mínimas demasiado altas e máximas demasiado baixas.. 

A minha nova WMR500 que coloquei na Praça Camões ainda não está no Wunderground porque não encontrei um software compatível...

Como referências sempre considerei a Davis do IPB: http://esa.ipb.pt/clima.php

e esta de Grandais, que desconheço o dono, mas exceptuando a Pressão atmosférica (que não está corrigida) é bastante fiável mesmo em relação à cidade: https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IBRAGANA10

Quando existirem novidades, aviso! Fiquem bem!


----------



## MSantos (19 Dez 2017 às 16:29)

Z13 disse:


> Amigos, essa não é minha... aliás fui-a observando ao longo do último ano e não é uma referência. Nunca a vi "visualmente" (desculpem o pleonasmo) mas deve estar numa varanda ou parede porque tem mínimas demasiado altas e máximas demasiado baixas..
> 
> A minha nova WMR500 que coloquei na Praça Camões ainda não está no Wunderground porque não encontrei um software compatível...
> 
> ...



Ups!!

Pensava mesmo que já era a tua!

Quando estava a escrever o post para responder ao Ferreira, ainda hesitei, mas tinha mesmo a ideia que a estação que referi já era a tua...

Peço desculpa ao @ferreira5  pela informação errada!


----------



## ferreira5 (19 Dez 2017 às 19:21)

Sem problema MSantos!


----------

